# Betakey-Gewinnspiel?



## Baka626 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo buffed-Team.

Werdet ihr auch Betakeys verlosen wie dass im Moment inwow und worldofwar machen ?
Ich hoffe doch nicht das Blizz die beste wow-seite vergessen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amokfrosch (6. November 2006)

Baka626 schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Team.
> 
> Werdet ihr auch Betakeys verlosen wie dass im Moment inwow und worldofwar machen ?
> Ich hoffe doch nicht das Blizz die beste wow-seite vergessen hat
> ...



Scheint soweit zu sein.

Über 72.000 registrierte Benutzer, aber wenig Einträge = alle Beta Key Geil :/


----------



## Roran (6. November 2006)

amokfrosch schrieb:


> Über 72.000 registrierte Benutzer, aber wenig Einträge = alle Beta Key Geil :/



Ist ja auch neu das Forum hier,
früher war das Forum auf einem anderem Server.

Und die Benutzter haben sich eben hier auch alle wieder eingefunden,
und nun wird das Forum eben NEU gefüllt mit Inhalt.

Von daher ist deine Äußerung fehl überlegt,
man sollte nicht von sich auf andere schliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (6. November 2006)

Bin nun auch schon ziemlich lange (damals auf BLASC) auf buffef.de aktiv und habe gestern erst das Forum entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (6. November 2006)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Bin nun auch schon ziemlich lange (damals auf BLASC) auf buffef.de aktiv und habe gestern erst das Forum entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte auch einen, mit dem war ich 2 monate aktiv... dann war mein pc freckt und in der zeit kam das neue forum^^ Kennt noch einer einen Schattius?


----------



## Pest (6. November 2006)

Ich möchte sagen, dass es toll ist, dass buffed Beta Key verlost. Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (6. November 2006)

Pest schrieb:


> Ich möchte sagen, dass es toll ist, dass buffed Beta Key verlost. Weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed und direkt 100 wär ich blizz wärens 1000 WEIL ICH BUFFED SO LIEBE, selbst wenn ich keinen key gewinnen würde...


----------



## Laqurom (6. November 2006)

Schattenheld schrieb:


> /signed und direkt 100 wär ich blizz wärens 1000 WEIL ICH BUFFED SO LIEBE, selbst wenn ich keinen key gewinnen würde...



Und darum Spamst du das Forum voll weil du Buffed so liebst und unbedingt einen Key abstauben möchtest? Über 140 Posts in 2 Tagen... ausserdem steht in der Gewinnspiel Beschreibung das man einen aktiven WoW Account haben muss und bei buffed registriet sein soll. Und nicht wer der aktiviste spamer ist, man du bist echt arm^^.


----------

